
Google: Increasing transparency through advertiser identity verification - theBashShell
https://blog.google/products/ads/advertiser-identity-verification-for-transparency/
======
ocdtrekkie
This is like ten years too late, but _whoa_. This is huge. Malicious search
ads are the top threat vector I see, and with things like the URL line being
dishonest, it's been impossible to verify an ad came from a given company or
entity. The only solution to securely clicking on ads has been to never ever
click on ads.

Hopefully this will make it much easier to prosecute malicious actors that do
business via ad networks.

EDIT: "scale the program while continuing to ensure we are surfacing helpful
information to our users, we expect that this process will take a few years to
complete"

I love how Google pretends the slow rollout is to ensure they are "surfacing
helpful information", not "making fistfuls of cash from ads". The dishonesty
in that line is a bit overbearing. Taking a few years to complete is
unfortunate, but hopefully they will make it very clear which ads are verified
and which are not in the interim, and ensure that advertisers are pushed to
implement verification to improve visibility.

------
maxfan8
This a dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22955606](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22955606)

